# Police Officer Nathan Heidelberg



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer Nathan Hayden Heidelberg*

Midland Police Department, Texas

End of Watch Tuesday, March 5, 2019

Add to My Heroes Add to My Heroes

Write a Reflection

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
LODD Mapping FAQs
*Contact*
You must have an ODMP account to view agency contact information.

*Click here to log in or create a free account.*

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------

